# Insert Methode Syntaxfehler



## Arkain (25. Apr 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer Insert Methode bzw mehreren.
Ich rufe nacheinander 4 Insert methoden auf die erste Funktionier:

```
[B]public void insert()
 {
     try
     {
      PreparedStatement sqlInsert=dbVerb.prepareStatement("INSERT INTO Account(Name,Passwort) VALUES(?,?)");

      sqlInsert.setString(1, Account.getName());
      sqlInsert.setString(2, Account.getPasswort());
      sqlInsert.executeUpdate();

     }
     catch(SQLException error)
        {
          System.out.println("Ihr angegebener Nickname ist leider schon vergeben"+error);
        } 
      }[/B]
```

Die darauffolgenden Insert Methoden funktionieren leider nicht 


```
public void insert1()
 {
     try
     {
      PreparedStatement sqlInsert=dbVerb.prepareStatement("INSERT INTO Schiffs-Bestand(Name,Kriegschiff,Fregate,U-Boot,Frachter) VALUES(?,?,?,?,?)");


      sqlInsert.setString(1,Account.getName());
      sqlInsert.setInt(2, 0);
      sqlInsert.setInt(3, 0);
      sqlInsert.setInt(4, 0);
      sqlInsert.setInt(5, 0);
      sqlInsert.executeUpdate();
     }
     catch(SQLException error)
        {
          System.out.println("Insert fehlgeschlagen"+error);
        }
      }

public void insert2()
{
    try
     {
      PreparedStatement sqlInsert=dbVerb.prepareStatement("INSERT INTO Bestand-Ress(Name,Bestand-Metall,Bestand-Holz,Bestand-Öl,Bestand-Menschen) VALUES(?,100,100,100,100)");


      sqlInsert.setString(1,Account.getName());

      sqlInsert.executeUpdate();
     }
     catch(SQLException error)
        {
          System.out.println("Bei der Erstellung ihres Account ist leider ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Support"+error);
        }
}

public void insert3()
{
    try
     {
      PreparedStatement sqlInsert=dbVerb.prepareStatement("INSERT INTO Bestand-Gebäude(Name,Stufe-HQ,Stufe-Metallmine,Stufe-Sägewerk,Stufe-Ölraffernerie,Stufe-Mühle) VALUES(?,1,0,0,0,0)");


      sqlInsert.setString(1,Account.getName());

      sqlInsert.executeUpdate();
     }
     catch(SQLException error)
        {
          System.out.println("Bei der Erstellung ihres Account ist leider ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Support"+error);
        }
}
```

Vll stehe ich auch wirklich auf dem Schlauch wieso es nicht funktioniert wäre net wenn jemand mir helfen könnte

MfG
Arkain


----------



## SlaterB (25. Apr 2010)

wie lauten denn die Fehlermeldungen?

Bindestrich und Umlaute sehen sehr schlimm auch, geht nicht Unterstrich und Oe statt Ö?

Anführungszeichen helfen vielleicht
Bindestrich im Tabellennamen übernehmen INSERT-Anweisung?! - PHP @ tutorials.de: Forum & Hilfe


----------



## Arkain (25. Apr 2010)

die fehler meldung war das Syntaxfehler aber ich habe jetzt einfach die DB abgeändert und alle Umlaute und bindestriche rausgemacht. Jetzt funzt es aufjedenfall danke das du mich drauf hingewiesen hast!


----------

